# Looking for a decent thin pocket digi cam



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Most will know im quite into my photography and recently spent about £2k on my SLR gear. (Nikon D200 body and a range of lens's covering anything from 10mm to 300mm)

Im starting to realise the dificulties associated with such a bulky camera though and would like a small thin pocket cam.

Picture and lens quality are still important though.

Any recommendations?


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Hya mate, ive just bought the panasonic TZ3. Although its not a wafer thin camera its got 10x optical zoom. I also considered the fx55 which is alot slimmer than the TZ3 but has 8mp over 7.2 but only has 3x optical zoom. if you do a search in the photo section i started a thread a few weeks ago when i was looking and there are a couple of links in the thread to good reviews etc. Think i titled it Panasonic camera help or something. im at work and cant link you to the thread unfortunately. HTH

Matt :wave:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

thanks. zoom on a small cam isnt important for me as it will just be of rsticking in the pocket for nights out etc. pics of ppl close up in a club type thing.

also in the pocket for boarding for general pics. so size and pic quality are more important than zoom at this point.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

ha just realised that the fx55 is the same as the one i used in andorra last week (i had the leica branded version)

was ok


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

acually i had the leica c-lux 2 which is the same as the panasonic fx07

just to clear up my previous statement


----------



## Ade25 (Nov 2, 2007)

I use Nikon equipment myself Nikon F100 28-70 f2.8 & 70-200 f2.8 VR got a nikon coolpix s510 for christmas it's brilliant even has VR. You can get one for about £150. No more blurred shots when you've been working in the cold all day. Fits in your pocket nice & compact. I to get fed up humping a heavy camera & lens about. Hope this helps :thumb:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

any chance of posting a few sample shots from the s510?


----------



## Ade25 (Nov 2, 2007)

I've never posted any pics & been new to digital have not had time to suss it out yet any info appreciated & i'll give it a go when I get some time. 
Have a look at the review on

www.dpreview.com


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Ricoh GRD is cracking - great quality, 28mm equiv wide angle and no zoom. Shoots RAW as well for processing.

I have a Canon 5D and £3k+ in lenses, and have spent more time carrying the Ricoh for the reasons you mention and the quality.

Have a look at it....


----------



## ratbag98 (Dec 18, 2007)

Canon G9: 12MP, RAW, 3" screen. Bought mine as a carry-around to complement my 1DII and quite happy so far. All the P&S cameras I've tried have suffered to some extent with chromatic aberration (purple fringe, typically on areas of extreme contrast) and shutter lag. The G9 isn't immune from these problems, but I've been pleasantly surprised by what I can achieve with it. And at less than a 20th of the price of my SLR equipment I'm delighted!

For samples and comments from happy owners of most cameras (including all the other ones mentioned in replies to your request), check out the forums on www.dpreview.com. The reviews are pretty good too.


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

I am currently using an Olympus FE-230 7.1 Meg camera

Excellent value for money. 

I got mine from Argos


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

GF's Dad just got this little number. It is superb.

Leica D-Lux

I have a Sony DSC W55 with Carl Ziess lens and it is pretty good at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Leica is a con IMHO, as it is the panasonic simply rebadged' with exact same internals!


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Sony Ericsson K800i with 3.2mp camera :thumb:


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Fuji Finepix f30/f31fd:thumb: Not the thinnest cam on the market but seriously good in low light situation especially at iso800, impressive battery life and aperture/shutter priority settings. It's discontinued though but it's very hard to get one cheap off ebay because of its performance. See Flickr for examples.


----------



## ratbag98 (Dec 18, 2007)

CK888 said:


> Fuji Finepix f30/f31fd:thumb: Not the thinnest cam on the market but seriously good in low light situation especially at iso800, impressive battery life and aperture/shutter priority settings. It's discontinued though but it's very hard to get one cheap off ebay because of its performance. See Flickr for examples.


Last of a dying breed of cameras where the number of pixels was not the primary concern - quality was what mattered.


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

I've been in the same boat as you, sick and tired of carting a couple of grands worth of dslr and tripod about when detailing - so I went out and bought this:

Panasonic Lumix DMC-FX30

7.2mp.




























Not managed to have a proper play with it yet, but looks quite promising for a compact and it fits it any pocket :thumb:

This is one pic from yesterday in very poor light.


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Sweet little camera mate, ive just got the TZ3



















Really impressed with it :thumb:


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Nice one Matt - does that one have some sort of image stabilisation system on it ?


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Yep sure does, it has 2 actually! Really good image quality and loads of presets so you dont have to do much to get good pics. Several modes and even one mode for idiots called intelligent mode. Just point and click, the camera sets everything for you according to the situation. Well reccommended :thumb:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

nice one. i think i'm just gonna go for a nice thin casio thing. Will still use the nikon for detailing etc... but will have the poket one with me for nights out etc.


----------

